# A couple of hayburners.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My profile says something about raising good horses, so here is a couple of pics of 2 yearlings that we kind of like.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

They look like 1/4 horses to me. I don't know what work you do with your horses, but I'd like to see a longer forearm and flatter hocks. We know no horse is perfect and it's the pursuit for perfection that keeps us in the game. Having said that they look like very nice colts! Congrats


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

They will be working ranch horses. We will see how they turn out next year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

While I do not have the expertise in horses like Trillium or you I will say that without a doubt they look like they will eat hay. So you can always tell customers that you feed your hay to your own horse. I can't say that with my hay. I don't have horses.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not only do they eat my hay, they eat what the customers don't want, mostly. The cows get the really bad stuff, bottom bales etc.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I borrowed some "beefers" from a friend for a couple months to use up some bad hay had this winter, which worked out pretty well except when they got out! My wife saddled up, caught up with them before they were more than 1/2 mile out, got them turned around, and brought them back. I'm awfully proud of my cowgirl!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

They look like they will be excellent ranch horses! They have the faces of horses that think and bodies stout enough to give a good days work. By any chance--do they have any Arabian in their lineage?

Ralph

I'll give you a &1.98 for either one. (Always my opening bid for any horse I really like--and I've had a few people take me up on it!)


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

By any chance--do they have any Arabian in their lineage? ( I would have to pass on the $1.98, but thanks for thinking of me

I'll give you a &1.98 for either one. (Always my opening bid for any horse I really like--and I've had a few people take me up on it!)[/quote]

I can say with certainty that they have no Arab in the lineage for at least 5 generations. Much before that wasn't everything Arabian or Mustang? Lol.

These two are the result of an experiment. They are both sired by Financial Institution, a World champion AQHA sire. A halter horse at that. We crossed him over on a couple of performance bred mares and these two are the result. The mares have a good bit of running blood and a pile of cow horse in them. 
The objective, while frowned upon by some show types, is to end up with intelligent, athletic horses that have a big hip, deep heart girth, nice head, good bone under them, and color is always nice. There are a few more traits that we are looking for but that is the gist of it.
This years experiment will be fun as well. The mares are getting crossed on a 2X World champion performance horse. This years stallion has done most everything (western)and done it well. He heads and heels, shows in working cow horse, and a few other hobbies as well. Last but not least he is a dun. We will see what hits the ground next spring.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

<<I can say with certainty that they have no Arab in the lineage for at least 5 generations. Much before that wasn't everything Arabian or Mustang? Lol.

These two are the result of an experiment. They are both sired by Financial Institution, a World champion AQHA sire. A halter horse at that. We crossed him over on a couple of performance bred mares and these two are the result. The mares have a good bit of running blood and a pile of cow horse in them. 
The objective, while frowned upon by some show types, is to end up with intelligent, athletic horses that have a big hip, deep heart girth, nice head, good bone under them>>

Good on you Lostin55, don't listen to the showhorse type people their mounts are all show no go (generally) Before the races of a 1/4 mile the horses came from all over. Peoples preferred mustangs for as descendants of spanish horses they had arab blood in them which made them intelligent and enduring. With the advent of the races english thoroughbreds were introduced and the rest is history.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Not only do they eat my hay, they eat what the customers don't want, mostly. The cows get the really bad stuff, bottom bales etc.


I suspected as much, but didn't want to say it.  It is what I would do if I had livestock. A number of years ago I was tasked with feeding the neighbors cows while they were on vacation. I felt so bad for the cows with what they were being fed I went and got some of our "bad" bales of hay that we most likely would have given away anyways and fed these cows. Our bad bales were 10 times better then what the cows were eating. I wonder if I spoiled them? ha ha.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would never go so far as to say my cows are spoiled. . . . . but my wife has names for them.

Come to think of it, I do too at times. They are not the same names however.

I have ridden some really good cow horses that were a percentage Arabian. They usually had a lot of bottom and were quick on their feet.

The mustangs are another story. We have several herds of them around this area still. Over the years there have been a number of stallions turned out and while still Mustangs, you never know what they are really.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Some of our hay burners:

Our Mustang, a mare my wife is breaking out at the moment. Shown here falling asleep after being saddled for the first time in her life. My wife has done a fantastic job on her ground work!










My wife and her Buckshot. Buck has done everything from cow sports like penning and sorting to reining, dressage, hunter/jumper, you name it. He's very versatile.










My paint:










And my Foxtrotter mare, who is due to have a foal in about a month:


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You have an assortment of good horses. I really like the Paint,

On the mustang, no freeze brand on the left side of the neck? Maybe they are getting away from that now?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice to see relaxed horses. Your wife did a good job!


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> You have an assortment of good horses. I really like the Paint,
> 
> On the mustang, no freeze brand on the left side of the neck? Maybe they are getting away from that now?


No, the freeze brand is there. You just can't see it in this photo - or the winter time - because of her fluffy winter coat. It was all but invisible. It's obvious now that she's shedding out.

And thank you, I get a lot of compliments on my paint and most people say whoever gelded him should be shot. He's got a laid-back-surfer-dude mentality. He's too relaxed to shine in cow sports, but he's perfect for a long, lazy trail ride when you've got nowhere to go and all day to get there.


----------

